# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Virtyti Njerëzor

## sirena_adria

*109 Vjet më parë Mid’hat Frashëri i Bënte Jehonë Virtytit Njerëzor që Mban në Këmbë Kombin e Familjen*

_Nga Konica.al_

M’e madhe prej uratave, që mund t’i bëhet një shtëpie, një familjeje, është të shkuarit mirë: po s’pati një shkuarje të mirë, një dashuri rreth vatrës, atë shtëpi e merr lumi. Grindja dhe zihja shuajnë shumë më shpejt se zjarri e se vdekja.

Për të pasur rrojtjen e ëmbël në gji të një familjeje, duhet që çdo njeri të bëjë pak theror nga dëshirat e tij, që heqë pak dorë nga egoizmi, të ndjejë fajet e tjetrit e të kuptojë fajet e tij.

Një komb është një familje e madhe që ka nevojë për të gjithë të mirat e së voglës: shkuarja mirë, harmonia, bashkëpunimi këtu janë shumë më të nevojshme se te familja.

Për lumturinë e një kombi duhet që njeriu të ketë virtyt, që në frëngjisht i thonë altruizëm. Altruizmi është vetia fare kundër egoizmit: egoizmi na urdhëron që të mundohemi vetëm për veten tonë, të bëjm’atë që na do qejfi, t’i bëjmë dëm tjetrit për të mirën tonë. Po altruizmi na këshillon që më parë të mendojmë tjetrin, të shikojmë të mirën e tij, të ruajmë të drejtat e shokut tonë, me një fjalë, altruizmi na thotë që çdo punë ta gjykojmë pas interesit të përgjithshëm dhe jo vetëm pas interesit tonë. Altruizmi është ajo lëndë, mund të themi, që lidh njerëzit e një kombi, gëlqerja që lidh gurët e një muri.

Altruizmi! Ah, është një fjalë e panjohur për ne shqiptarët. Sa është larg nesh altruizmi, kjo ndjenjë, ky virtyt! Armiqësi e përjetshme e shqiptarëve, fisi me fisin, fshati me fshatin, vëllai me vëllanë, është një prov’e mjaftë, që altruizmit në vendin tonë as emri s’i është dëgjuar!

Po ne kemi një veti tjetër të vyer: shkuarjen midis myslimanëve dhe të krishterëve.

T’i falemi njëmijë herë Perëndisë dhe vetes, që grindjet e fesë nuk dihen pothuaj as fare në Shqipërinë tonë të dashur. Këto grindje fetare që kanë bërë kaq ligësi në Gjirit, Ermenistan, Bullgari, Bosnjë, Maqedoni e gjetkë, gjithë këta tmerre, vendi ynë, lavdi pastë Zoti, s’i ka parë kurrë!

Besimet, që na urdhërojnë dashurinë dhe vëllazërinë, shumë herë për fat të keq, janë bërë shkak për më të gjaktat dhe më të egërtat e luftrave. Histori e kohës së mesme dhe ajo e mëvonshme është plot me rrëfime mbi këto ngjarje të shëmtuara: njeriu vriste njeriun përt’i “shërbyer” Perëndisë! Njeriu hidhesh i gjallë në zjarr, që të gëzohej Perëndia! Oh, sa turpe ka punuar njeriu dhe sa hipokrit ka qenë, duke kallëzuar fenë dhe Perëndinë për çdo punë që papëlqyer, që ka bërë.
E themi prapë: ne, shqiptarët, kemi shumë të meta: kemi bërë shumë faje, po kurrë ndonjëherë s’e kemi fëlliqur emrin tonë me grindje dhe zihje n’emër të fesë. Për këtë gjë jemi madhështorë dhe kjo mirësi na jep shumë kurajë për kohën që do të vijë, se ky virtyt na jep shpresa të mëdha për kombin tonë.

Fetë, myslimanëria dhe krishtërimi na këshillojnë shkuarjen mirë, urtësinë dhe vëllazërinë, kurrë këto fe s’na kanë thënë që të zihemi dhe të çirremi me shoku-shokun. Myslimani me të krishterin, katoliku me ortodoksin duhet të jetojnë si vëllezër q’i ka bërë Perëndia, duke mos pasur asnjë ndryshim as të ndarë në mes tyre. Ahere do ta kuptojmë gjithë bukurin’e njerëzisë, gjithë vleftën e kësaj jete: ahere do ta shohim dhe lumturin’e këtij kombi të gjorë, që ka vuajtur gjer më sot gjithë të këqijat e dheut.
Kjo lumturi, kjo vëllazëri e plotë, s’është gjë e mosbëshme; shikoni n’Amerikë dhe në Zvicër sa shkojnë bukur katolikë me protestantë: secilido fen’e ka në zemër të tij, secilido besimin e ka në kraharor, po kjo s’i ndalon dot në të shkuarit mirë dhe gjithë këta njerëz rrojnë si vëllezër pa ndonjë ndryshim fare në mes të tyre.

S’ka dyshim që kjo ditë do të vijë dhe për ne.

Lumo Skëndo

----------


## Ciarli

..lidhjet e forta me natyren dhe jo me fene sigurojne nje jete por edhe familje te sukseshme! shendeti, pasuria, pastertia dhe mencuria jane vlera spontane qe perfitohen nga lidhjet me natyren qe rralle prishen nga e keqja e vetme apo Zoti, nje perbindesh(femije) i natyres me fuqi te pafundshme por injorant qe nuk e di c'eshte etika apo rregulli i gjerave!

----------


## sirena_adria

*Ku lind forca e vullnetit? Dhe pse shpesh nuk i bindemi?*

*“Vullneti është për mendjen si një i verbër i fortë, që mban mbi shpatulla një njeri të çalë, i cili mund të shohë”
-Arthur Schopenhauer-*

Megjithëse shprehja “vullnet” është një frazë që të gjithë e përdorin pa menduar shumë, ajo është në të vërtetë një koncept që është bërë burim i polemikave të mëdha.

Nga një këndvështrim filozofik, ky koncept vjen nga metafizika dhe më saktësisht në filozofinë e Aristotelit. Duke u nisur prej këtu, u fut në fetë e ndryshme perëndimore, duke u bërë një nga virtytet më të rëndësishme.

Forca e vullnetit është përcaktuar si aftësia për të drejtuar dhe kontrolluar veprimet e tua.
Metafizikët dhe fetë specifikojnë se kjo forcë lind vetëm nga vendosmëria e lirë e çdo individi.

Përkundër kësaj, psikoanaliza ka vënë në pikëpyetje konceptin e “vullnetit” dhe atë të “forcës së vullnetit”, pas zbulimit të nënvetëdijes.

Ajo që i shpëton kontrollit tone

Sipas psikoanalizës, proceset e vetëdijshme janë vetëm “maja e ajsbergut” sa i përket aktivitetit mendor. Në të vërtetë, mendimet dhe veprimet përcaktohen nga një forcë që nuk është ajo e vullnetit tonë, por e të nënvetëdijshmes.

Ky zbulim bëri të mundur që të jepej një shpjegim për disa episode të tilla si, për shembull, lapsus linguae, dmth ato episode në të cilat një person dëshiron të thotë diçka, por, “pa dashur”, përfundon duke thënë një gjë tjetër.

E pandërgjegjshmja është gjithashtu përgjegjëse për të ashtuquajturat “akte të munguara”: individi me vetëdije premton të bëjë diçka, por përfundon duke kryer një veprim shumë të ndryshëm.

Ne e shohim atë çdo ditë në jetën e përditshme. Dikush që dëshiron të arrijë herët për takim por, “pa dashur”, përfundon duke arritur me vonesë, ose duke mos ardhur fare; ata që duan të “vënë më shumë përpjekje në punën e tyre”, por përfundojnë duke u kujdesur për një gjë krejt të ndryshme, gjatë kryerjes së detyrave të tyre.

Për psikoanalizën, e gjithë kjo do të thotë se vullneti nuk është forcë, por manifestimi i një dëshire të pavetëdijshme. Vetëm kur një person vepron në përputhje me dëshirat e tij, atëherë do të hyjë në lojë edhe vullneti. Nëse nuk është kështu, “ai vullnet është tradhtar”.

Për këtë arsye, ka plane që vazhdojnë të shtyhen, ndryshime që kurrë nuk ndodhin apo qëllime që kurrë nuk kthehen në veprime konkrete.

As filozofitë Lindore, si filozofia Zen, nuk parashikojnë idenë e të ashtuquajturës “forcë vullneti” në praktikat e tyre. Në vend të kësaj, ata argumentojnë se ky koncept është një formë e vetë-dëmtimit dhe duhet të zëvendësohet nga arsyetimi dhe dashuria, të cilat janë forcat reale që nxisin veprimet.

Vullneti dhe ndërgjegja

Ajo që psikoanaliza dhe filozofia orientale kanë të përbashkët është ideja se vullneti nuk është një akt force dhe se, përkundrazi, ai mund të vijë vetëm nga të kuptuarit ose ndërgjegja, që është e njëjta gjë.

Kur ekzistojnë synime të sakta dhe të vetëdijshme, por këto nuk shndërrohen në veprime, zgjidhja nuk qëndron në detyrimin e vetes tonë, apo në imponimin për të vepruar në një mënyrë të caktuar.

Këto situata mbajnë një mesazh me vlerë të madhe. Ka “diçka” që bllokon vullnetin për të vepruar në një mënyrë të caktuar. Në të vërtetë, nuk është çështje e mungesës së vullnetit, por flitet për një triumf të asaj dëshire, që nuk është pjesë e ndërgjegjes.

Kemi qëllim të ndjekim një dietë rigoroze, por në të njëjtën kohë, duam të hamë deris a të mos mundemi më. Nisim dietën dhe, pak kohë më vonë, gjendemi duke shijuar një “vakt” të fundit shumë të ssijshëm, e kështu gjendemi në mes të rrugës mes fajit dhe kënaqësisë.

Ajo që ndodh në këto raste është se kemi racionalizuar avantazhet e të ngrënit në mënyrë të arsyeshme, por nuk kemi kuptuar dëshirën tonë për të ngrënë deri sa të plasim. Ndonjëherë, ushqimi përfaqëson shumë më tepër se një shije e thjeshtë apo një ndjesi në stomak.

Ndonjëherë kjo nevojë është sinonim i një dëshire shumë më të thellë, që e redukton në zero forcën e vullnetit.

Në këto raste, vullneti nuk manifestohet. Kur ajo që bëjmë bie ndesh me vullnetin tonë të vetëdijshëm, nuk mund të flasim për karakter të dobët, por një simptomë të të pandërgjegjshmes. Një herë që kjo simptomë deshifrohet dhe kuptohet, ajo zhduket.

Ndoshta kemi nevojë të sforcohemi më pak dhe të kuptohemi më shumë, për të mundur që të shndërrojmë në veprime, qëllimet tona. Po kështu duhet të bëjmë që, këto veprime të jenë koherente me atë që duam të bëjmë vërtetë në jetën tonë.


*“Mente” – Në shqip nga bota.al
*

----------


## sirena_adria

*Baza e jetës është respekti!*

Baza e jetës nuk është dashuria, por respekti, sepse ka dashuri vetëm aty ku ka respekt. Askush nuk do pa respekt. Të duash pa respekt nuk është dashuri. Është mungesë respekti. Është një abuzim, është interes. Kjo është e gjitha, përveç asaj që dëshironi.

Asgjë e rëndësishme nuk ndodh në jetën e secilit, pa respekt, veçanërisht për veten. Lejimi i mungesës së respektit do të thotë të mos duash veten. Do të thotë ta bëjmë jetën tonë, atë që të tjerët na lejojnë të jemi.

Nuk ka liri ku nuk ka respekt. Askush nuk do pa qenë i lirë. Nëse nuk ka liri, dashuria është një përpjekje për t’u shfaqur në mes të të gjitha pengesave për shprehjen e saj të lirë. Të duash pa qenë i lirë është një utopi. Nuk ekziston. Është një iluzion që na ushqen në mungesë të dashurisë së vërtetë.

Nëse ju jeni në një punë që nuk ju pëlqen, ku bën gjithçka i mërzitur dhe vetëm për paratë në fund të muajit, jeni duke mos respektuar veten dhe duke shkaktuar dhimbje dhe frustrim. Prandaj, nuk ka dashuri për ju ose për atë që ju bëni. Nëse ju jeni në një marrëdhënie ku nuk ka respekt, ose lejoni tjetrin të mos ju respektojë, e vërteta është se nuk ka dashuri. Prandaj, mungesa e respektit është prova e mungesës së dashurisë.

Mungesa e respektit burgos atë që është viktima e tij. Nëse nuk mund të dalësh, një mungesë e tillë respekti do të kushtëzojë gjithë jetën tuaj, sepse nuk mund të jeni të lirë të jeni vetja. Përsëri, pa respekt, nuk ka as liri, as dashuri për veten. Pa respekt, ekziston vetëm viktimizimi.

Pa respekt, ekziston vetëm mbijetesa. Pa respekt, ka shumë mungesë. Pa respekt ka gënjeshtër, përpjekje kontrolli, frikë nga ndryshimi, pakënaqësi, mungesë gëzimi dhe buzëqeshjeje.

Sepse që të ketë dashuri në jetën tuaj, ju duhet të respektoni veten mbi të gjitha, të respektoni jetën tuaj dhe të jeni mirënjohës, sepse vetëm nëpërmjet mirënjohjes ju e respektoni jetën tuaj më shumë se atë të të tjerëve. Respekti është baza e gjithçkaje në jetë.

Jo respekti i fituar nëpërmjet frikës. Vetëm respekti i dhënë për të mbërritur tek dashuria. Vetëm ky dhe asgjë më shumë. Prandaj, jini të respektueshëm dhe mos jini të pasjellshëm. Bëhuni personi më i respektuar për veten tuaj dhe do të jeni të lirë përgjithmonë.


Bota.al

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mirënjohja, virtyti më i mirë i njeriut*

----------


## sirena_adria

*SHUMË I LIDHUR ME SUKSESIN*

*7 gjëra që njerëzit me vetëbesim i thonë gjithmonë*


Nga të gjitha tiparet e personalitetit, besimi mund të jetë shumë i lidhur me suksesin.

Në biznes, kjo e ndihmon një person të marrë rreziqe dhe të ndjekë shanset. Dhe në krahasim me njerëzit e pasigurt, ata që janë të sigurt perceptohen si më tërheqës dhe priren të kenë një rreth më të madh marrëdhëniesh me cilësi të lartë.

Çfarë ka të bëjë me besimin që është kaq joshëse? Së pari, është e rëndësishme të bëni dallime në lidhje me atë që nuk është besim. Nuk është marrëzi apo ndjenja për të qenë më i mirë se të tjerët.

Përkundrazi, është një besim i qetë në aftësitë e tua pa mendjemadhësi që rezulton në arrogancë.

Ja llojet e gjërave që do të dëgjoni të thonë njerëz me të vërtetë të sigurt.

*1.Nuk do të shqetësohesha për këtë*

Shkoni te një mik me vetëbesim me një listë me po sikur ose arsyet pse diçka mund të dalë keq dhe me siguri do të dëgjoni këtë lloj sigurie. Kjo sepse njerëzit me vetëbesim zakonisht nuk shqetësohen. Ata e kuptojnë që edhe nëse diçka shkon keq, mund ta trajtojnë. Është ndjenja e vazhdueshme që pavarësisht se çfarë ndodh  mirë apo keq  ata do të përballen me të.

*2.Shko dhe bëje!*

Së bashku me një mungesë ankthi vjen një ndjenjë optimizmi. Njerëz me të vërtetë të sigurt presin që gjëra të mira të ndodhin. Në të njëjtën kohë, historiku i tyre i marrjes së vendimeve të mira do të thotë se ata gjithashtu kanë aftësinë për të zbutur pozitivitetin e tyre me të menduarit realist.

*3. Kjo mënyrë funksionon për mua*

Individët me vetëbesim nuk ndihen të detyruar të përshtaten për të fituar pranimin e të tjerëve. Kjo është bukuria qendrore e besimit  vetë-siguria dhe qetësia që i bën të tjerët të duan të të ndjekin.

*4. Pse jo unë?*

Në vend që të presin mundësinë tjetër, njerëzit me vetëbesim e kërkojnë atë. Ndoshta po ndërton marrëdhëniet e duhura, duke kërkuar një ngritje në detyrë ose duke marrë një hap tjetër të besimit. Këta njerëz kanë një vizion për të ardhmen dhe përcaktojnë rrugën e tyre për të arritur atje.

*5. Kam nevojë të them diçka.*

Njerëzit me vetëbesim marrin një qëndrim kur bëhet fjalë për çështje të drejta dhe të gabuara, megjithatë kanë mençuri për të kuptuar se cilat beteja ia vlen të bëhen. Thënë kjo, ata do të tërhiqen me mirësjellje nëse vërtetohet se e kanë gabim, sepse ata janë mjaft të sigurt dhe munden të marrin në konsideratë pikëpamje të tjera nga ato të tyret.

*6. Më trego më shumë.*

Njerëzit me vetëbesim dëgjojnë shumë më tepër sesa flasin, janë natyrshëm kuriozë dhe shprehin një interes të sinqertë për të tjerët. Anasjelltas, ata që monopolizojnë bisedat ose mburren (ndonjëherë) kanë diçka për të provuar dhe po maskojnë pasigurinë e tyre.

*7. A mund të më ndihmosh?*

Të gjithë kanë dobësi, por të sigurtit në vetvete nuk kanë frikë ti pranojnë ato. Në vend që të shqetësohen se çfarë do të mendojnë të tjerët nëse kërkojnë ndihmë, njerëzit me vetëbesim kanë më shumë kujdes për vetë-përmirësimin, fitimin e aftësive të vlefshme dhe kryerjen e një pune mirë.


https://konica.al/2021/02/7-gjera-qe...one-gjithmone/

----------

